
The EPA Tried to ‘Delegitimize Science,’ So Scientists Sued the Government - rbanffy
https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/j5vw3d/the-epa-tried-to-delegitimize-science-so-scientists-sued-the-government?utm_source=impacttwitter
======
darbytan
Www.judithcurry.com

